# trackside signal boxes



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all Looking for signal/electrical boxes for side of right of way. Any thoughts if they exsist as a detail part?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Any pictures of them? I'm looking for another project to cast


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Couldn't get the image to post. But I have a link to the real life manufacture. Here it is http://www.pr-inside.com/diamond-enters-railroad-business-with-r1894698.htm Hope that helps?


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I should have called it a electrical cabinet![/i]


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahhh one of those. Do you have any dimensions?


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I will try and do some measuring this weekend. Besides relay cabinets, battery well, and trackside telephone boxes would be great.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I can get photos and measurements, I'll make em. My problems with doing projects is the research


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Larry's G scale and Shiloh Signals offers trackside signal boxes. 
Ron


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Shiloe makes good looking stuff...and it's real reasonable in price. Saw their stuff at the NGRC...and you can buy working lights as well as just the electrical boxes. http://shilohsignals.com/


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron 
Thanks I found some @ larry g scale.


----------

